# Your opinions on TB X Paint crosses?



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My trainer really wants a good jumper, and she loves Thoroughbreds and Paints. She found a really nice Paint stallion who she wants to breed to a TB mare at my barn. Both horses are nicely conformed.  These pictures were taken last year, and they aren't flattering at all, but just to get an idea.

Jessie:









Hustler:









Keep in mind, these are awful pics. I'll get better ones once they shed out and when I see the stallion again. 

Does anyone have experience with TB X Paint crosses? Do they cross well? Good/bad idea?


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello. I really dont have experience with the cross myself but a lot of people cross thorougbreds with paint horses to get that extra dazzle between both breeds. A lot of times on a paint horses papers their lineage goes back to a thoroughbred somewhere anyway, I was told this by someone that researches pedigree and papers at Colorado State University. Like my mare for example on her papers there is thoroughbred on there and you can tell she has it she is tall leggy, and sometimes she gets the throughbred attitude and gets a little caty sometimes. And like I said people cross them for the love of both breeds, I look at a paint horse as a glorified quarter horse, and thats why a lot of ppl cross. I think as long as both potential breeding parents have the good conformation, personality etc.. Why not breed them? Myself that stallion is absolutely georgeous I would breed to him if my mare wasnt already pregnant and expecting..lol... This is all just my opinion anyways...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> My trainer really wants a good jumper, and she loves Thoroughbreds and Paints.


I your trainer wants a jumper with color which is what it seems is wanted then *GET* a stallion that *IS* a jumper or can* PRODUCE* a jumper.

Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Sempatico


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL! You weren't kidding about the unflattering pictures! Personally, i think that first picture is darling  Its so wonky!! *smooshes the mare*

I agree with Spyder on improving the chances by breeding the mare to a -proven- producer of horses with a build well suited to Jumping =) The horse Spyder posted was a German Warmblood that is homozygous (garunteed color) so regardless it would be a quality colored foal. The mare herself seems to be a pretty good build. She looks particularly hearty for a TB, so a cross with a Warmblood (if that's an acceptable alternative to a TB, which is what your trainer wants) the resulting foal will almost certainly be a fantastic canadate for a Jumper (among other disciplines ^^).

Aaaaand... a Paint horse is a horse with color that stems from either Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse lineage. Any other breed with color is considered "pinto" which is a color, not a breed ^^ But, i am unsure of the APHA registering a TB x TB foal with color... *scratches head* I know they said one parent HAS to be APHA registered when i called them in February *strokes imaginary beard and hmmms....* You may want to call them and check it out =)

Personally, i like TB x Paint crosses. The TB side tends to.... even out... some of the problems that Paint Horses have by nature *coughFEETcough* ^^; Since Paint Horses tend to run really hearty and stocky, the lean and delicate Thoroughbred usually yields a good foal ^^

(and zomg i love paints, so don't h8 me 4 saying they have bad feet  i've had more experience with the BYB sorts who breed SOLELY for color and don't look at conformation)

Good luck!! =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, the mare's pic is really horrid in sense of confirmation (I mean angle, of course). Ha-ha-ha! It's not a critique in any way, but just reminded me some advertisements on dreamhorse with similar type pics to attract customers. 

I've seen nice tb x paint crosses. Especially if you pick paint with lots of tb bloodlines. I like Hustler, I love one Spyder posted, but it should be very costly one to breed to as well...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input, everyone. 
I forgot to mention that both horses are registered. The stallion is an accomplished reiner and has a very good reputation. 

My trainer wouldn't use the foal strictly for jumping. And if she did jump, it wouldn't be Grand Prix level or anything. It would be a trail and pleasure horse as well. Possibly even a lesson horse eventually. 

I really need to get better pictures.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

You know... we have a Dutch Warmblood mare at the ranch in California that is out of Domino <3 ooohmygoodness her color is unbelievable. She's also proven to be an awesome dressage horse (still mastering the lower levels) as well as a Hunter. *whiiiiiistles* Domino throws some lovely babies!

I look forward to seeing the other pictures!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

Is your trainer breeding for color on her thoroughbred mare?? if so she may want to look at a tobiano stallion bc overo stallions don't throw that kind of color all the time. A homozygous tobiano stallion will throw color every time.


----------

